# NJ Transit Consists



## Viewliner (Jun 7, 2003)

Anybody seen the NJ Transit consists lately? I have and they look like crap. They've been mixing multiple types of cars on one train. For Example, yesterday my dad took a MidTOWN Direct to Short Hills, and in his consist he had virtually every generation of NJ Transit Equipment. He had a Comet IIR Trailer, Comet IV Cab and Coaches, a couple of Comet III's, and a Comet V. I think that basically the consists should be uniform with only one type of equipment (like Comet V), except for operating Comet IV's and Comet IIR's.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jun 8, 2003)

Yep, I was driving on the NJ Turnpike one morning last week next to the NEC, and I saw one of the mixed consists. They are not pretty. The Comet V's have that new paint scheme, and they don't really fit in with the "Disco Stripes" on the older Comet models.

The other problem, one which Alan and I experienced one day in November last year, is that they are using the older Comet II cars on some trains, ones that were made specifically for low platforms. When the train comes into a place like Summit with high platforms, the doorway does not match up with the platform. It's got to be a nightmare for the crew to open some doors and make sure that others don't open, since somebody could get hurt like that.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 8, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Anybody seen the NJ Transit consists lately? I have and they look like crap. They've been mixing multiple types of cars on one train. For Example, yesterday my dad took a MidTOWN Direct to Short Hills, and in his consist he had virtually every generation of NJ Transit Equipment. He had a Comet IIR Trailer, Comet IV Cab and Coaches, a couple of Comet III's, and a Comet V. I think that basically the consists should be uniform with only one type of equipment (like Comet V), except for operating Comet IV's and Comet IIR's.
> Any thoughts?


Personally I think that NJT should add a little water to the Comet, grab a sponge, and scrub the whole fleet of Comet cars right out of existence.  :lol:

That way they can try again with some all new equipment that not only matches, but also is better and more comfortable. If one takes note of the LIRR and Metro North, they mainly have two styles of cars and at least from the outside you have a streamlined uniform look.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jun 8, 2003)

By the way, Viewliner, when the Comet V's went into service they redeployed the Comet IV fleet to the Atlantic City Line. Those trains _do_ have a uniform-looking consist now, and in a sense those trains look better than the ones in North Jersey.


----------



## Viewliner (Jun 8, 2003)

Superliner Diner said:


> Yep, I was driving on the NJ Turnpike one morning last week next to the NEC, and I saw one of the mixed consists. They are not pretty. The Comet V's have that new paint scheme, and they don't really fit in with the "Disco Stripes" on the older Comet models.
> The other problem, one which Alan and I experienced one day in November last year, is that they are using the older Comet II cars on some trains, ones that were made specifically for low platforms. When the train comes into a place like Summit with high platforms, the doorway does not match up with the platform. It's got to be a nightmare for the crew to open some doors and make sure that others don't open, since somebody could get hurt like that.


The older "Comet II's" are actually Comet I's to my knowledge, and are supposed to be fully retired soon, probably once all of the Comet II's are refurbished, and Comet V's arrive.

Its nice to hear about the Atlantic City Line, being fully accesible it makes sense to put cars with center doors on that line.

The Comet III's Have a thinner black stripe than the IV's/IIR's.

Alan, what you say does make sense, but the Comet's do serve their purpose, and still prove useful.


----------



## Amfleet (Jun 8, 2003)

> Yep, I was driving on the NJ Turnpike one morning last week next to the NEC, and I saw one of the mixed consists. They are not pretty. The Comet V's have that new paint scheme, and they don't really fit in with the "Disco Stripes" on the older Comet models.


That's what happens when you give Warrington charge of a railroad. <_<


----------



## Viewliner (Jun 8, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> > Yep, I was driving on the NJ Turnpike one morning last week next to the NEC, and I saw one of the mixed consists. They are not pretty. The Comet V's have that new paint scheme, and they don't really fit in with the "Disco Stripes" on the older Comet models.
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you give Warrington charge of a railroad. <_<


Good Point. :lol:


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jun 30, 2003)

I was curious if anyone has seen any of the Raritan Valley line trains in particular?


----------



## F59 PHI (Jul 1, 2003)

Seeing one of those Comet 1As mixed into a train of comet Vs and IIIs looked REALLY bad


----------



## AlanB (Jul 1, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> I was curious if anyone has seen any of the Raritan Valley line trains in particular?


Yes, I saw two yesterday and I rode on two about a week and a half ago. All were mixed with various versions of the Comet cars.

In fact on my southbound run to Middletown I caught a III or a IV, I'm not sure, however it's A/C was barely working and naturally the train was overfull. What a nightmare as I was in a suit on my way to a funeral. I was soaked by the time I reached Newark and ready to collapse from the heat . :angry:


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 1, 2003)

That sounds like no fun! 

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Viewliner (Jul 1, 2003)

AlanB said:


> AMTRAK-P42 said:
> 
> 
> > I was curious if anyone has seen any of the Raritan Valley line trains in particular?
> ...


Sorry to hear, were the seats blue or brown?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 1, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Sorry to hear, were the seats blue or brown?


Don't really remember, plus they were covered with people. I sorta think that I want to say that they might have been blue, but honestly I'm not really sure.


----------



## Viewliner (Jul 3, 2003)

Saw a decent looking train today in Short Hills, had an ALP-46 with all Comet V's except a Comet IV and IIR. Also, it appears that at the cab end of a Comet V Cab Car, it doesn't appear that the cab end doors have steps below the door for low level platforms.

Anyway Identifying Features:

Comet IIR's-Similar to Comet IV's inside and Outside, only no center double doors. (No Cab Cars)

Comet III's, thinner black stripe, no destination sign, brown seats, center double doors

Comet IV's, thicker black stripe, destination sign, blue seats, center doors

Comet V's, shiny stainless steel, no black stripe, maroon seats.


----------

